# Dialing Woes

## joefish

Trying to get the modem on my laptop to work.

```
# lspci -v

...

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems: Unknown device 0001

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 1800

        I/O ports at 1480 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

...
```

I installed the driver from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/

From one terminal:

```
# slmodemd

SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.9-alsa Dec 17 2004 13:36:18

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL0' -> `/dev/pts/2' created.

modem `slamr0' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/2'

Use `/dev/ttySL0' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.
```

And then with that running, from another:

```
# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT086725327

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT086725327

NO CARRIER

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT086725327

...
```

My wvdial.conf looks like:

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 086725327

Username = [edited out]

Password = [edited out]

Carrier Check = no

Stupid Mode = yes
```

Any ideas?

----------

## joefish

Any ideas?

----------

## Toki

Sorry, I'm trying to get my own modem working...   :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

joefish,

emerge minicom and set it up to use /dev/ttySL0 as its serial port.

If all is well, you can use it to talk to the modem directly, with AT commands (they are not case sensitive). Heres a few to get you started.

```
Command Response

at       ok

ath1     You hear dial tone if the speaker is enabled

ath0     Modem hags up 

atI0     You get some info about the modem
```

There is a sequence of atiN commands, where N is a digit. You will get an error message when you ask for one the modem doesn't understand.

If this all works, your computer to modem comms is working and its someting in your set up.

Did you set the country correctly ?

----------

## joefish

Well, those commands you listed above all work OK.

I can't actually hear my modem, despite using 'L3' in my init string (L3 = loudest speaker setting). However, I tried dialing again with KPPP (which is what I hope to use when I finally get everything working). Since I can't hear my modem, I picked up the phone before I started to dial, so I could hear what the modem was doing.

The modem dials, I get the expected screeching sound for 4 or so seconds, then nothing. That's when the modem hangs up and KPPP gives the message 'No Carrier', just as I was getting from wvdial.

----------

## joefish

Oh and no, I forgot to set the country correctly. But now that I have, it still won't work.

----------

## Naughtyus

I'm having the exact same problems as you are. I'm trying to set up a hylafax server, and afik its all done correctly.  I'm stuck, and seem to be having the same problems as you are with wvdial and such.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

joefish,

With you on another extension the modem will give up quite quickly.

Let me see if I understand properly.

The modem goes off hook, listens for dial tone, dials (beeps on the line), you get ring tone and the two modems start the handshake, but it dies after 4 seconds of handshake.

The handshake can take up to 45 seconds.

Which end hangs up,

What is in your kerenl log?

Beware posting the chat script log as it will have the phone number, username and password in clear text.

----------

## joefish

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Which end hangs up,
> 
> What is in your kerenl log?
> 
> Beware posting the chat script log as it will have the phone number, username and password in clear text.

 

My kernel log looks like:

```
Dec 20 09:51:47 [kernel] slamr: module license 'Smart Link Ltd.' taints kernel.

Dec 20 09:51:47 [kernel] slamr: mc97 codec is SIL27

Dec 20 09:51:47 [kernel] slamr: slamr0 is ICH4 card.
```

When I load the modem. I have to do 'modprobe slamr' before I run slmodemd for it to work.

I'm not sure if that's what you wanted. Where is this chat script you refer to?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

joefish,

Chat runs a converstaion with the modem to get connected and start pppd. The commands are normally logged in the kerenl log.

If chat is installed, it can be found in /etc/ppp.

----------

## joefish

In /etc/ppp I have 'chat-default' and 'chat-MyPeer', both of which have in them:

```
# /etc/ppp/chat-default:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/ppp/files/2.4.2/chat-default,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:50:48 dragonheart Exp $

'ABORT' 'BUSY'

'ABORT' 'ERROR'

'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

'' 'ATZ'

'OK' 'ATDT$NUMBER'

'CONNECT' ''

'TIMEOUT' '5'

'~--' ''

```

The entire contents of those two files both look like that.

for some reason now wvdial has thrown a wobbly:

```
# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Warning: section [Dialer Defaults] does not exist in wvdial.conf.

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Cannot open /dev/modem: Cannot get information for serial port.

```

even though the config file does exist. running 'wvdialconf /etc/wvdial' gives:

```
# wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3   S4   S5   S6   S7

ttySL0<Info>: Cannot get information for serial port.

Port Scan<*1>: SL0

Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?

Did you configure it properly with setserial?

Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wvdial/

If you still have problems, send mail to wvdial-list@lists.nit.ca.
```

This seems to be getting worse, not better...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

joefish,

Has your modem module been unloaded ?

That would nake the serial port vanish too.

----------

## joefish

Nope, i checked that. KPPP still detects the modem and dials. I still get 'No Carrier" with KPPP though.

----------

